# afrikanischer Zwergwels



## Andrehinzmann@web (18. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

ich stehe vor einem Problem, das hoffentlich von euch gelöst werden kann. 

Ich habe mir vor 3 Monaten an einem Forellensee 3 afrikanische Zwergwelse für meinen privaten Tech gekauft und möchte diese jetzt gezielt beangeln, da sie unseren Winter nicht überleben würden. 
Ich habe jetzt allerdings von einem Freund gehört, der an diesem Forellensee einen Wels gefangen hat, dass das ausnehmen ein krampf ist und der Wels, in Manier eines Aals, stundenlang noch Terz macht. Könntet ihr mir eure Erfahrungsberichte geben. Ich möchte nicht das die Tiere beim töten unnötig leiden!

Viele Grüße und danke im vorraus


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

O Weia,

hau den Viechern den Kopf ab und gut ist. Wenn die dann noch Terz machen hat das nix mit Leiden zu tun, sondern mit Nervenreflexen. 

Ansonsten lass sie einfach imTeich und die Natur ihr Werk tun.
Sollte sie dabei nämlich versagen wäre das nicht schlimm.
Viel schlimmer wäre es, wenn Du die Viecher in irgendeinem Gewässer aussetzt und sie dort den Winter doch überleben.

Wenn sie nicht im Tech bleiben sollen und Du die auch nicht abschlagen kannst, dann tu der Natur einen Gefallen und bring sie dahin zurück wo Du sie her hast, und schenk sie dem Verkäufer(dem es verboten sein müsste,  so einen Mist lebend abzugeben).  

Dieses Thema merk ich mir mal, wenn es wieder mal darum geht, dass nicht einheimische Fische ja nicht den Weg vom  Züchter in unsere Gewässer finden können.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Eines kannst du sicher sein. Wenn der Kopf ab ist, ist der Wels auch tot. Das ist beim Aal nicht anders, alles was danach kommt sind nur noch Nervenreizungen und daraus folgende Kontraktionen der Muskeln.
Mal davon abgesehen, das Fische eh kein Schwerzempfinden haben, leidet der Fisch nachdem der Kopf ab ist garantiert nicht.


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

hat der nicht sogar 2 herzen?


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

In dem Fall ist das tatsächlich nicht so.
Der Afro-Wels hat ein zusätzliches Atemorgan, mit dem er sein Hirn weiter mit Luft versorgen kann; heißt, nach dem Ausnehmen und/oder Kopf abtrennen, _lebt_ der noch einige Zeit weiter. 
Das sind, anders als beim Aal z.B., keine Nervenreflexe.

Ich kenne einen Forellenteich, da tötet der Betreiber die durch Angler gefangenen Afro-Welse per Stromschlag.

Töte den Wels am besten, indem du ihm zusätzlich das (stabile!) Messer direkt in den Kopf stichst und dort so rumfuhrwerkst, dass du das Hirn zerstörst, dann ist tatsächlich Feierabend.

Nachtrag: den Winter überstehen die garantiert nicht.


----------



## nExX (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, das Fische eh kein Schwerzempfinden haben,....



bist du dir da sicher ja?


----------



## BallerNacken (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Ich hol mir ma gerade Popcorn und n Bier |supergri


----------



## Bassey (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Ich hol mir ma gerade Popcorn und n Bier |supergri



bring mir was mit :m


----------



## jkc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Der Afro-Wels hat ein zusätzliches Atemorgan, mit dem er sein Hirn weiter mit Luft versorgen kann; heißt, nach dem [...] Kopf abtrennen, _lebt_ der noch einige Zeit weiter.
> ...


 
Hi, hat der Wels sein Hirn nicht im Kopf?! |kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

|jump:





> Der Afro-Wels hat ein zusätzliches Atemorgan, mit dem er sein Hirn weiter mit Luft versorgen kann; heißt, nach dem Ausnehmen und/oder Kopf abtrennen, _lebt_ der noch einige Zeit weiter.





> Töte den Wels am besten, indem du ihm zusätzlich das (stabile!) Messer direkt in den Kopf stichst und dort so rumfuhrwerkst, dass du das Hirn zerstörst, dann ist tatsächlich Feierabend.


|jump:

Verstehe ich Dich jetzt richtig, Deiner Meinung nach muss man den Kopf extra töten? Ich lach mich mich schief.|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Hört sich bescheuert an, ich weiß. #c

Als joke ist meine Einlage nicht schlecht, aber ich meinte das durchaus ernst.

Dieses Organ (Namen vergessen) sitzt im Kopf.

Hab mir das so von einem Betreiber erklären lassen, der sich mit den Viechern auskennt. Werde das aber die Tage selbst testen, wenn's doch noch mal n'Tacken wärmer werden sollte. Unter 18 Grad Wassertemperatur beißen die Afros so gut wie gar net.


----------



## Zoddl (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hat der Wels sein Hirn nicht im Kopf?! |kopfkrat
> 
> Grüße JK


Macht doch nüschd, vielleicht wollte kati ja auf ne "Wireless" - Sauerstoffversorgung hinweisen!?:q
In dem Fall, Kopf ab und diesen im Eiltempo aus dem Empfangsbereich bringen.


----------



## Somkejumper (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hat der Wels sein Hirn nicht im Kopf?! |kopfkrat
> 
> Grüße JK


|good:

Da kenn ich auch noch einige andere Lebewesen, bei denen das der Fall ist.


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Da kenn ich auch noch einige andere Lebewesen, bei denen das der Fall ist.


 

|bigeyes und laß mich raten die laufen auf 2 beinen????:q





.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



nExX schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher ja?


 
Ich werde darüber jetzt keine Disskusion vom Zaun brechen.
Aber wenn du neuere nachweisbare (!) wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse dazu kennst die den bisherigen wiedersprechen, dann kannst du sie mir gerne per PN nahelegen.

Der Trööt hier geht um was anderes...


----------



## Andal (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Nimm so ein größeres Holzhämmerchen, so eines, mit dem der Landmann die Weidezaunpfosten in die heimische Scholle drischt. Damit dem Fischlein eins übergebraten ist garantiert jenseitssendend. Spritzt zwar etwas, ist aber totsicher!


----------



## Franky (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Solange die nur ausreichend Abstand von Kuhwiesen einhalten....... 

Dreschen, Schnippeln, Ausnehmen- dann ist nix mehr mit Zucken!


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Noch einmal zu meiner Situation. Die Fische sollen nicht in meinem Teich kaputt gehen und sie sollen auch nicht ausgestzt werden! Ich möchte sie einfach waidgerecht ausnehmen und im Anschluss verzehren. Dafür habe ich sie mir auch ursprünglich gekauft.

Viele Grüße


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andal schrieb:


> Nimm so ein größeres Holzhämmerchen, so eines, mit dem der Landmann die Weidezaunpfosten in die heimische Scholle drischt. Damit dem Fischlein eins übergebraten ist garantiert jenseitssendend. Spritzt zwar etwas, ist aber totsicher!


 

dein text ist gut|supergri aber im ernst der tipp klappt nicht!
denke aber auch ,das es nur nerven sind die da wumpen.
so leicht läßt sich so ein afrowels nicht totschlagen.

P.S. der tipp mit dem pfefferspray kam nicht von mir.:q


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke erstmal für die Antworten.
> 
> ...


 

wieso hast du sie überhaupt gekauft?
aussetzen wohin? ist ja eh nicht dein ernst denke ich.
du kannst die hier nirgends aussetzen ausser im beiheitzten freibad,und da werden die vom chlor noch gebleicht.


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Bitte genau lesen und keine Aussagen versuchen anders zu interpretieren! Ich habe mich in der Hoffnung an dieses Forum gewandt, um vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungen im waidgerechten erlegen und ausnehmen zu bekommen. Die meisten Antworten sind qualitativ echt weit unten angesiedelt und Kommentare wie: einfach druff mit dem Hammer, sind für mich jetzt nicht so der bringer.

Also an die, die vielleicht ernsthaft helfen können.

Ich habe bei mir in den Teich anfang Mai 4 Welse reingesetzt, damit sie meinen Weißfischbestand auf ein gesundes Maß herunterregeln und weil die Fische einfach köstlich schmecken. So jetzt ist es langsam an der Zeit, die hoffentlich dicken und runden AfroWelse herauszufangen und zu genießen. Allerdings bin ich im Ausnehmen der Tier nicht so in der Matrerie (2 Herzen, Extra Luftröhre usw.)

Daher meine Hilferuf.

Danke


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Also ich kenne diese Afrowelse nicht, habe mit dennen keine Erfahrungen. 
Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das waidgerechte töten so schwierig sein soll.
Betäuben, abstechen und den Kopf abtrennen sollte daoch wohl reichen. Ohne Kopf kann er auch drei Herzen, drei Atemorgane und sonst noch was haben, er kann doch nicht mehr leben. Alles was dann folgt, kann nur noch nervlich bedingt sein.
das ausnehmen eines Fisches sollte danach nicht mehr das Schwierigste sein.


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Bitte genau lesen und keine Aussagen versuchen anders zu interpretieren! Ich habe mich in der Hoffnung an dieses Forum gewandt, um vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungen im waidgerechten erlegen und ausnehmen zu bekommen. Die meisten Antworten sind qualitativ echt weit unten angesiedelt und Kommentare wie: einfach druff mit dem Hammer, sind für mich jetzt nicht so der bringer.
> 
> Also an die, die vielleicht ernsthaft helfen können.
> 
> ...


 
hi deine frage ist doch beantwortet worden,und hat hier ein paar jungs durch die sommerflaute geholfen und den tag verkürzt. nimm es sportlich ich fand es prima.

aber um weißfische zu reduzieren nimmt man bullenhaie!!!|wavey:


----------



## Onkelfester (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Betäuben, abstechen und den Kopf abtrennen sollte daoch wohl reichen. Ohne Kopf kann er auch drei Herzen, drei Atemorgane und sonst noch was haben, er kann doch nicht mehr leben.



Was das Wichtigste ist: ohne Kopf will der auch garnicht mehr leben!
Hab ich mal gehört.


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> ...Betäuben, abstechen und den Kopf abtrennen sollte daoch wohl reichen.


Bitte einfach noch mal lesen: 
so funktioniert das bei den Afros nicht, weil zusätzliches Organ, blablabla...
Habe das nicht aus Langeweile ersponnen, sondern es ist mir unabhängig voneinander durch mehrere, erfahrene Betreiber von Put & Take-Teichen so erklärt worden.
Deswegen auch dies noch mal: am besten _das Hirn_ gleich mit _zerstechen_, dann gibt es keine Bedenken mehr, ob tatsächlich tot oder nicht.


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

ich find es voll doof das der te hier die luft abläst.!!!
hätte man noch schön zu frotzeln können wo er ja ernsthafte antworten bekommen hat.


einen habe ich noch nimm einen eimer pack die afros einzeln rein,lege einen lappen mit Äder gedrängt bei.
dann wartest du bis er schläft und ziehst ihm das fell über den schädel.
anschließend entlang der knochen filets schneiden(man kann auch steaks schneiden) diese einlegen wie fleisch steaks. und ab auf den heißen grill.
dazu salzkartoffeln mit joghurtsoße (letztere wie kräuterbutter anrichten).

falls dir dies aber alles zu aufwendig ist tauchsieder rein so überstehen die den winter auch in unserem land.

hoffe das du ein wenig humor hast und mir und den anderen postern deines tröds vergeben kannst.

wir helfen schon gern.ließ dich halt mal durch hier im board.


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Kati48268, ich glaube, wir kommen da nicht überein.


> am besten _das Hirn_ gleich mit _zerstechen_


 
Trenne ich den Kopf vom Körper, habe ich das Hirn vom Körper getrennt - es sei denn, dieses wichtige Organ sitzt bei den Afrowelsen nicht im Kopf, sondern sonstwo.
Nach meinem Verständnis könnte dann im Höchstfall nur noch der Kopf weiter leben.
Zerstöre meinet wegen den dann mit dem großen Holzhammer. Schneide meinet wegen noch schnellstens das Rückrad raus raus und zerstückle dieses. Dann bist Du auf der sichersten Seite. Welches Lebewesen soll bitte ohne Hirn und ohne Rückenmark leben. 
Ach ich vergaß, der kommt ja aus Afrika. Da gibt es Zombis und diese sind jenseits unseres Vorstellungsvermögens.


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@ wasser -ralf 

nimm den kopp und schmeiß den zurück evtl. wächst ja was an ähnlich dem regenwurm oder oder.

ich kenne lebewesen die scheinbar ohne hirn leben z.b. mein hund!


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



> ich kenne lebewesen die scheinbar ohne hirn leben z.b. mein hund!


 
ich kenne sogar ettliche von dieser Sorte, welche auf zwei Beinen gehen.


----------



## cafabu (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

oh man,
wie wärs mit Gaskammer oder elektischer Stuhl.
Egal wieviele Atmungsorgane das Vieh hat und wenn es noch durch die Kloake atmen könnte: Beteubungsschlag, Herzstich fertig.
Carsten


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Da fällt mir gerade ein, man könnte eine neue, spezielle und sehr moderen Form von catch & release darausentwickeln. 
Man fängt den Afrowels, trennt den Kopf vom Körper. Den Rumpf verwertet men in der Küche, der Kopf wird dann wieder fachgerecht released.


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade ein, man könnte eine neue, spezielle und sehr moderen Form von catch & release darausentwickeln.
> Man fängt den Afrowels, trennt den Kopf vom Körper. Den Rumpf verwertet men in der Küche, der Kopf wird dann wieder fachgerecht released.


 

genau so oder anders und alle haben sich|smlove2: und oder|pftroest:

toll ein tag sommer und alles schläft ein::


----------



## Micha85 (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



omnimc schrieb:


> ich kenne lebewesen die scheinbar ohne hirn leben z.b. mein hund!



oder meine Frau... |supergri

Ich bin grade echt mal Baff... ich google mir hier nen Wolf und finde ums verrecken nichts verwertbares... Wobei mich vorrangig die Nummer mit dem zusätzlichen Organ interessiert.

"Bei Sauerstoffmangel im Wasser können bis zu 25% des                        benötigten Sauerstoffes über so genannte Hautatmung                        aufgenommen werden."

aus http://www.clansilure.com/bericht_silurusglanis.htm

Das hier könnte schonmal in die richtige richtung weisen. (Fehlinterpretation, Legendenbildung, usw.)


----------



## Sebastian.L (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Tja es gibt so gar Studien darüber und Vorschriften wie man so einen Wels Töten soll (für die Massenproduktion).http://www.fair-fish.ch/files/pdf/wissen/wissenschaft_melander.pdf 
Was ich da jetzt raus gelesen habe Soll wohl am besten betäuben und ausbluten lassen sein. Nur das die mit Strom Betäuben was für den Hausgebrauch nicht in Frage kommt.

Also den Wels wie jeden anderen Fisch Töten. Betäuben durch schlag aufs Gehirn und Herzstich bzw. Kiemen schnitt.Und ohne Blut ist der Fisch zu 100% Tot.

Ich habe so einen Wels selber noch nicht getötet aber zum betäuben würde ich auch zu gröberen Mitteln greifen Axtstiel z.b. .


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@ Micha85 ich hoffe sie argumende um dies auszugleichen!


meines wissens hat der afro 2 herzen evtl. verwechselt mit dem von kathi beschriebenen organ.

wir werden hier aber noch was zu finden.


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> #c
> Mit dem Wolf kann das nichts werden. Wenn man etwas Verwertbares finden möchte, benutzt man gängige Begriffe wie *"Suprabranchialorgan*".


 

erzähl was drüber. bitte.|bigeyes


----------



## Micha85 (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Suprabranchialorgan...

Natürlich wie konnte ich das nur vergessen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das ist sogar in meiner Top 10 der von mir am häufigsten ausgesprochenen Wörter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Streber... so jetzt hab ichs dir aber gegeben...


----------



## Downbeat (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Also ich bin auf den Kiemensack gekommen. Das ist aber, wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, das gleiche.


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Hier etwas zu dem ?)(/?)!(&%T : 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labyrinthorgan
Zitat: "Bei Welsen (Clariidae)  gibt es ähnliche Suprabranchialorgane zur Atmung, die ebenfalls  Überlandkriechen ermöglichen zum Aufsuchen von noch vorhandenen Tümpeln."

und zu dem Wels im allgemeinen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afrikanischer_Raubwels
mit weiteren Links wie immer am Ende des Beitrags.

Ich gebe bei dem, was ich zuvor zu der Tötungsmethode geschrieben habe, ja nur Aussagen von Leuten weiter, die, auch wenn sie keine Fischereibiologen sind, durch Erfahrung mit den Viechern sicherlich mehr Fachkompetenz besitzen, wie wir alle zusammen.

Wenn's Wetter sich entwickelt wie prophezeit & alles andere klappt, wie geplant, bin ich nächste Woche zumindest um einigen praktischen Erfahrungen bereichert. |smash:


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

niemals nächste woche kommt der erste schnee.


----------



## M4rius93 (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Wie versucht eine Blondine einen Fisch zu töten?

Sie ertränkt ihn

So einfach, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nich!!!


----------



## ak.checker (18. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



omnimc schrieb:


> hi deine frage ist doch beantwortet worden,und hat hier ein paar jungs durch die sommerflaute geholfen und den tag verkürzt. nimm es sportlich ich fand es prima.
> 
> aber um weißfische zu reduzieren nimmt man bullenhaie!!!|wavey:



OT an
Ist gar nicht so abwägig mit dem Bullenhai.....
Was machst den wenn so ein Vollpfosten bei uns mal sein 
Urlaubmitbringsel loswerden will (Aligator , Schlangen ect.)|kopfkrat

Da hat sichs dann ganz schnell ausgeschwommen 
Ot aus|wavey:


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Danke für die vielen Beiträge! Leider ist das Niveau deises Forums nicht das was ich erwartet habe. In anderen Foren wären User mit über 1000 Einträgen und Moderatoren immer eine gewisse Konstante in Sachen Ratgeber. Allerdings ist hier das meiste eher Quantität anstatt Qualität! Und man bekommt mit aussagelosen einzeilern sicherlich in 2 Tagen eine Beitragsquote von 1000 Einträgen. Leider erachtet der hiesige Moderator als Bereicherung und bläßt lieber in das selbe Horn als auf den Qualitativen Inhalt der Blogs zu achten. Schade das ein eigentlich bekanntes Forum eher einer Ramschbörse gleicht. 

Ich finde es erschreckend das ich die wirklich nützlichen Informationen als PN bekommen habe, mit der bitte sie nicht zu veröffentlichen. Also ich denke hier liegt echt was im argen.

Schade, aber trotzdem danke das ihr euch Zeit genommen habt und noch mehr dank an die zwei oder drei halbwegs nützlichen Einträge.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Beiträge! Leider ist das Niveau deises Forums nicht das was ich erwartet habe. In anderen Foren wären User mit über 1000 Einträgen und Moderatoren immer eine gewisse Konstante in Sachen Ratgeber. Allerdings ist hier das meiste eher Quantität anstatt Qualität! Und man bekommt mit aussagelosen einzeilern sicherlich in 2 Tagen eine Beitragsquote von 1000 Einträgen. Leider erachtet der hiesige Moderator als Bereicherung und bläßt lieber in das selbe Horn als auf den Qualitativen Inhalt der Blogs zu achten. Schade das ein eigentlich bekanntes Forum eher einer Ramschbörse gleicht.
> 
> Ich finde es erschreckend das ich die wirklich nützlichen Informationen als PN bekommen habe, mit der bitte sie nicht zu veröffentlichen. Also ich denke hier liegt echt was im argen.
> 
> Schade, aber trotzdem danke das ihr euch Zeit genommen habt und noch mehr dank an die zwei oder drei halbwegs nützlichen Einträge.


 
Deine Eingangsfrage war nach dem 2 Post bereits beantwortet. Was erwartest du noch? Wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen?
Du scheinst immer noch zu glauben das der Fisch weiterlebt, nachdem der Kopp ab ist und wunderst dich, wenn sich die Bordis darüber lustig machen?#q
Gibt halt Leute, die gehen zum Lachen in den Keller...  #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Leider erachtet der hiesige Moderator als Bereicherung und bläßt lieber in das selbe Horn als auf den Qualitativen Inhalt der Blogs zu achten. Schade das ein eigentlich bekanntes Forum eher einer Ramschbörse gleicht.



Junge, der hiesige Moderator hat Dir gleich zu Anfang eine Antwort gegeben, die durchaus sachlich und ernst gemeint war. 

Wenn Du hier einen Zirkus um das abschlagen von Fischen veranstaltest und auch noch Schmerz und Leiden eines kopflosen Fisches in den Raum wirfst, dann beeinflusst Du selbst die Qualität Deines Themas und musst Du Dich über die Reaktionen nicht wundern. 

Da gibt es für den Moderator keinerlei Spielraum einzugreifen. 

Das Horn zum töten eines Fisches ist " Kopf ab und ausnehmen ". 

Wenn Du noch Anästhesietipps haben willst ist ein Tiermedizinforum richtig. Zur Überlebensfähigkeit von vom Rumpf getrennten Köpfen, ein Vodooforum. 

Mir ist kein Lebewesen dieser Erde bekannt, welches ohne Kopf und Innereien weiterlebt. 

Hingegen sind mir jede Menge Fälle bekannt, wo durch Menschen ausgesetze Neozoen katastrophale Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem haben.

*Das* ist was, worüber Du Dir einen Kopf machen solltest.


----------



## Jose (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> ...In anderen Foren wären User mit über 1000 Einträgen und Moderatoren immer eine gewisse Konstante in Sachen Ratgeber...



wie langweilig... 1000x dieselbe antwort...
wo doch schon die erste antwort hier deine frage definitiv beantwortet hat.  




Onkelfester schrieb:


> Was das Wichtigste ist: ohne Kopf will der auch garnicht mehr leben!



so ist es #6


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Es ist erstaunlich zu sehen, wie wehement jetzt argumentiert wird. Ich habe einfach auf Erfahrungsberichte gehofft. Bei einem Angelforum, in dem man Fragen stellt nicht so unüblich denke ich. Mit der Aussage "Knüppel druff, Kopp ab", hätte ich auch die 6 Jahrigen Kinder fragen können die hin und wieder am alten Feuerwehrteich bei uns angeln. Ich hatte einfach diesen Gedankenblitz hier könnte mir jemand mit seinen Erfahrungen zur Seite stehen und mit nützlichen Tipps dienen. Wie gesagt, als PN kamen diese Informationen und dabei sollte man sich fragen warum diese nicht öffentlich gemacht werden.

@Moderator: Wenn du mit fast nur Off-Topic Aussagen auch noch dazu bei trägst, dann gute nacht marie. Außdem tu mir den Gefallen und ließ meine Aussagen, bevor du anfängst ein gemisch aus allen aussagen mir zuzuschreiben!

Ich denke, das dies genug Off für diesen Blog ist und wir getrost das Thema schließen können!


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

bloß nicht schließen,jetzt wo scharf geschossen wird.




.


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@ AndreHinzmann

Wenn es Dir doch so wichtig ist eine gute Antwort zu bekommen (waren im übrigen ein paar bei), dann frag ich mich warum Du nicht einfach den Puffbetreiber fragst der Dir die Welse verkauft hat? Die Antworten mit Kopf ab, Kiemenschnitt, Herzstich reichen doch im normalfall aus um einen AfroWels waidgerecht und zuverlässig zu töten. Und mach Dir mal keinen Kopf, nach einem guten Betäubungsschlag wird der Wels beim versorgen nicht leiden.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage "Knüppel druff, Kopp ab", hätte ich auch die 6 Jahrigen Kinder fragen können die hin und wieder am alten Feuerwehrteich bei uns angeln.




Richtig, da hätte die Frage hingehört und auch die Kinder vom Teich hätten dir wohl diese, einzig waidgerechte Lösung aus der ersten Antwort angeboten.

Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Bei einem Angelforum, in dem man Fragen stellt nicht so unüblich denke ich. Mit der Aussage "Knüppel druff, Kopp ab", hätte ich auch die 6 Jahrigen Kinder fragen können die hin und wieder am alten Feuerwehrteich bei uns angeln.
> 
> Und die wären mit der Fragestellung auch nicht überfordert gewesen.
> 
> ...




@User

Neozoen = off topic ?

Aber sowas von on topic. Ich habe Deine Aussagen gelesen und verstehe nur, dass Du nicht die Antworten bekommen hast, die Du Dir vorgestellt hast. Kopf ab und ausnehmen ist nun mal gängige Praxis beim töten und schlachten von Tieren. Was denn noch ??

Vielen Dank für Deine Erlaubnis, das Thema zu schließen, doch auch das entscheiden wir Moderatoren. Und das hier bleibt auf.

Mal sehen, wieviele geistreiche Atworten Du in anderen Foren gesplishsplashst bekommst.


----------



## siloaffe (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Nu lasst uns doch mal was spinnen......|rolleyes

Ich schnippel dem Fieh die Rübe ab und die Rübe lebt weiter 

Also schön ab ins Wasser damit#6 

Das Fleisch hau ich inne Pfanne.:k 

Wäre es unmoralisch/unetisch wenn ich dem Kopf was vom Fleisch abgeb ;+#c

Verdient hätte er es ja!!:q:q:q:q:q 

LG Markus#h


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie man so ein wels fängt.


und eine metohde ist gar nicht dabei gewesen zum schonenden töten.

geh zum tierarzt zieh ne nummer und frage ob er dir deinen wels einschläfrn kann. diese jungs sind aufgrund ihrer ausbildung profis.
wenn nicht hannibal lector oder wie der hies.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Nu lasst uns doch mal was spinnen......|rolleyes



OK.:m



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich schnippel dem *Fieh *die Rübe ab und die Rübe lebt weiter




Knick dich ins* Fie* - oder wie?|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Jose (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@ Andrehinzmann@web
ist er das? 
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=1934&AT=afrikanischer+wels

hier bilder 
http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?ID=1934

und hier die zwei lungen
http://www.fishbase.us/tools/uploadphoto/uploads/clariaslungs.jpg


----------



## siloaffe (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Knick dich ins* Fie* - oder wie?|kopfkrat:q




Prof. du bist en Klugscheixxer!!!:q


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



> Hingegen sind mir jede Menge Fälle bekannt, wo durch Menschen ausgesetze  Neozoen katastrophale Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem haben.
> 
> *Das* ist was, worüber Du Dir einen Kopf machen solltest.


Dem hier möchte ich mich anschließen!

Ansonsten, wissen deiner Aussage nach sogar 6 Jährige Kinder, wie man einen Fisch vom Leben zum Tod bringt.
Warum du nicht?
Die Tötungstipps welche du Eingangs dieses Threads bekommen hast, waren doch konkret genug, um sie auch umzusetzen und wenn du dennoch so verweichlicht bist und an ein mögliches weiterleben dieser Fische glaubst,weil noch ein paar Nerven für Muskelkontraktionen sorgen,
dann frage ich mich: "Was machst du eigentlich mit einer Angel am Wasser?"
Besonders verwerflich finde ich es jedenfalls, wenn man gedankenlos, oder noch schlimmer absichtlich neue Fischarten bei uns einführt, wobei die Vergangenheit genug Beispiele zeigt für die negativen Auswirkungen solcher Maßnahmen!
Ich denke dabei z.B. an die nordamerikanischen Katzenwelse.
Und wenn auch gewährleistet scheint, dass im Fall der Afrikanischen Welse ein Deutscher Winter die dauerhafte Ansiedlung ausschließt,
hast du vielleicht mal darüber nachgedacht, ob dieses auch für eventuelle
Parasiten gilt, die deine Welse so mitbringen?
Ich glaube nicht!

Taxidermist


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



omnimc schrieb:


> jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie man so ein wels fängt.


Das ist relativ einfach. Die halten sich i.d.R. sehr dicht am Ufer auf, gern auch in Wasserpflanzen, wo man ihre Bewegungen gut erkennen kann.
Gerät: mittelschwere Friedfischausrüstung, Posenrute, nix besonderes.
Köder: alles tierische, müffelnde; Würmer, etc. Makrelenfetzen sollen der Burner sein. Angeboten auf od. leicht über'm Grund.
Die Burschen sind sehr neugierig. Mit der Rutenspitze etwas auf's Wasser tippen, soll die in Fahrt bringen 
Im Drill sollen'se durchaus was drauf haben und in der Pfanne auch.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...wenn man gedankenlos, oder noch schlimmer absichtlich neue Fischarten bei uns einführt...


Auch wenn ich die letzten Statements des TE nicht nachvollziehen kann,... er hat die Viecher gekauft und in seinen Teich geschmissen. Von Aussetzen oder so war nie die Rede.

Die werden tausendfach in Fischzuchten produziert, können sich hier in natürlichen Gewässern nicht vermehren und auch keinesfalls über die kalte Jahreszeit halten. 
Von daher muss man sich weder diesem Fall, noch generell um Ausbreitung der Viecher selbst Sorgen machen.
Und Parasitengefahr besteht auch keine größere als bei jedem anderen Schuppenträger aus Fischzuchten, bzw. Fremdgewässern.

@Ralle
ich weiß, wenn man dich vom Sessel hoch scheuchen will, ist Neozoen das Stichwort 
@Jose
Jau, das ist das Viech.
Hübsches Kerlchen, gell?


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Ralle
> ich weiß, wenn man dich vom Sessel hoch scheuchen will, ist Neozoen das Stichwort



Jawoll, Neophyten funktioniert aber auch. :g


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> ..... Wie gesagt, als PN kamen diese Informationen und dabei sollte man sich fragen warum diese nicht öffentlich gemacht werden.



Vielleicht weil es weder legal noch waidgerecht ist, was du da empfohlen bekommen hast. Sonst hätte man es auch öffentlich schreiben können.

Aber ist wirklich unterhaltsam hier. Der TE hat keine Ahnung - weder vom Töten noch von verantwortungsvollem Besatz - aber wundert sich dann das hier Scherze gemacht werden #c


----------



## Onkelfester (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

An den TE. 
Mal ein Tip zur Güte. Warum suchst du dir nicht nen Angler, gehst eine halbe Stunde spazieren und wenn du zurückkommst hast du garantiert tote, küchenfertige Welse.
Solange du keine Fragen stellst, brauchst du dir auch keinen Kopf darüber zu machen, wie die Tiere gestorben sind.
Machst du ja auch bei dem abgepackten Schnitzel von Aldi nicht anders.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Er könnte die Fische auch lebend in der Badewanne zum Tierarzt tragen und einschläfern lassen.

Hinterher im Gemüsebett beerdigen, im Ofen beisetzen und dann anschliessend, wenn die Seele in den ewigen Fischgründen ist, respektvoll bei einer Trauerfeier verspeisen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@Jose: Danke für die Bilder!

Ich denke das bei mir die Zwergvariante unterwegs ist . Aber der geöffnete Schädel sieht schon echt krass aus.


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

wie jetzt erst vergraben und dann essen? 
im salzteig sind die doch viel besser dran.




.


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@onkelfenster: Tolle Idee


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@Professor: Werde ich beherzigen.


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@omnimc: dann haben wenigstens die Kinder der Würmer etwas davon, dass mit ihren eltern die welse gefangen würden.


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

So endlich 10 Beiträge, wie schön!


----------



## gründler (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Frag doch mal die Amys die kennen sich mit töten aus ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h52wo1AxlAA&feature=related


Ok der ist gemein,aber wo er recht hat,hat er recht|rolleyes

Ich schreib lieber noch dazu,das ich das net ernst meine,besser ist das hier.


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> So endlich 10 Beiträge, wie schön!




Wenn ick jetzt dreckig wäre, dann würde ick sagen Dein Verhalten grenzt grad ganz ganz nahe am Trollverhalten....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Micha85 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Ich finde es erschreckend das ich die wirklich nützlichen Informationen als PN bekommen habe, mit der bitte sie nicht zu veröffentlichen. Also ich denke hier liegt echt was im argen.



soso... Ich stelle eine Frage und (so in etwa) 10 Leute flitzen in der Bemühung um eine umfassende Antwort los. 
In dieser Zeit lässt du dein Google getrost beiseite und heulst lieber rum weil ein paar Leute frotzeln, um dann am Schluss eine Antwort deren Inhalt du (so macht es zumindest den Anschein) nicht wirklich korrekt Beurteilen kannst als (offenbar) einzig "nützlich" zu bezeichnen. 

Ist dir schonmal in den Kopf gekommen das hier die suche nach einer Antwort nicht nur betrieben wird um dir das Leben (bzw. das Gewissen) zu erleichtern, sondern damit andere Leute hinterher auch klüger sind!?

Mich für meinen Teil würden diese "nützlichen Informationen" auch wirklich Interessieren. Allein der Bildung wegen um "ich hab mal gehört dass..." durch fundiertes wissen zu ersetzen. 

Damit es hinterher nicht heißt es hätte keiner von irgendwas gewusst hier nochmal in aller deutlichkeit:

*Ich will auch wissen wie man einen afrikanischen Zwergwels über die Wupper schickt!*

in der Hoffnung mit der Einstellung nicht alleine zu sein.

Bis denne!


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

die 10 seiten sind auch gleich voll.




.


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@Micha: Die Antwort steht doch überall anscheinend. Einfach Kopf abtrennen. Oder google nach nem Erfahrungsbericht ;-)


----------



## siloaffe (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Nu lasst uns doch mal was spinnen......|rolleyes
> 
> Ich schnippel dem *V*ieh die Rübe ab und die Rübe lebt weiter
> 
> ...




Wat is nu, hat keiner ne Antwort für mich??? #c

Wie soll ich mit solch inkompetentem Personal arbeiten#q 

Ihr müsst doch zu sehen das ich en reines Gewissen hab und das z.z. .......|gr:


----------



## gründler (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Moralisch gesehen also.

Wenn ich meine oder Nachbars Hühner schlachte,läuft das so ab= Huhn packen mit Kopf auf Hackeklotz und Kopf mit Axt abkloppen und nun das Huhn in Kartoffelsack packen(sonst laufen sie weg),wenn ich Kaninchen schlachte,dann Kanikel an ne Läufe hinten packen,mit Eisenstange ordentlich welche in Nacken kloppen und dann mit Messer in Hals stechen ausbluten lassen.

Ich könnte jetzt noch bißchen weiter machen glaube aber das reicht,da ich fast täglich mit Tieren tot wie lebendig zutun habe,selber Schlachte Jagen gehe z.t.Vermarkte...etc. frage ich mich wie und was willst du hören???

Fisch mit Knüppel Hammer Baseballschläger...aufn Kopp hauen,Herzstich ausbluten lassen oder Kopp abschneiden...etc.wo ist das Problem.

Bei nen 17 Zentner Bullen würde ich's noch verstehen das man Angst hat und die sonst so große Klappe klein wird,aber bei nen fisch nicht wirklich.

Und wenn du so tierlieb bist,dann stell die Angel weg,kauf kein Huhn Schwein.....mehr,lebe am besten von Luft und Pflanzen,aber halt die haben ja auch gefühle schmerz leid laut neuesten Studien.

Von Luft/Licht und Liebe leben??Ja soll ja Lichternährung geben muss man testen ob es bei einem selbst klappt.

Wenn nicht bleibt nur noch eins = Rette die Welt töte dich selbst.

Ansonsten machste es so wie es fast alle machen,und wie genau das nun aussieht wurde hier nun schon paar mal beschrieben.


lg|wavey:


----------



## MikeJJ (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

es ist im Prinzp alles gesagt - das sind ja auch nur Fische.

Wichtig ist allerdings das du dir wirklich nen ordentlichen Knüppel mitnimmst.
Mein "normaler" Fischtöter hat bei den Viechern keinerlei Wirkung gezeigt. Erst als ich dann den großen Gummihammer aus dem Auto geholt habe war Ruhe. War schon etwas seltsam so auf nen Fisch einzudreschen ... aber muß bei denen wohl so.  

Mir haben sie übrigens nicht besonders gut geschmeckt.  

Fangen wirst du sie am warscheinlichsten sehr dicht am Ufer. Die ziehen in dem See in dem ich sie kennengelernt habe immer am Ufer rauf und runter. Nicht weiter als 2m raus.


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@ gründler für hasen gibt es kleine bolzenschußgeräte das finde ich humaner.
evtl. kann man das auch für den afro nehmen.


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> es ist im Prinzp alles gesagt - das sind ja auch nur Fische.
> 
> Wichtig ist allerdings das du dir wirklich nen ordentlichen Knüppel mitnimmst.
> Mein "normaler" Fischtöter hat bei den Viechern keinerlei Wirkung gezeigt. Erst als ich dann den großen Gummihammer aus dem Auto geholt habe war Ruhe. War schon etwas seltsam so auf nen Fisch einzudreschen ... aber muß bei denen wohl so.
> ...


 
mit nem gummihammer? du sollst dem doch nicht tot schlagen sondern betäuben. und dann mit dem messer ritze ratze.

wenn du mal wieder einen fängst schneide steaks raus und lege die wie fleischsteaks ein. das schmeckt prima.


----------



## gründler (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Solange die Bolzensch.noch nicht Pflicht sind bei Kleintieren wird so geschlachtet wie ich es von Uropa Opa Vatern gelernt bekommen habe.

Kenne die Dinger gibs zb. bei Siepmann,aber es geht auch so schonend genug wenn man will und weiß wie.

Aber jeder wie er kann und mag.



lg


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

wenn du es so gelernt hast ok, aber wenn du nicht triffst schrein die wie sau. deswegen finde ich den bolzenschuß sicherer aber ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## gründler (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Jeden Herbst Winter muss ich einiges Schlachten,ich kenn mich glaubig aus.

Jagen gehe ich auch,schonmal gehört wenn nen Wildschwein klagt (schreit),ist manchmal schlimmer wie ne Hausschlachtung von nem Hausschwein.

Ich komme übrigens vom Land mit Hofbetrieb sowie Waldbewirtschaftung.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



> Solange die Bolzensch.noch nicht Pflicht


Hi Dirk
Verlass dich drauf,dass wird noch kommen, in Tierschützerdeutschland.
Du siehst ja auch hier täglich,welche moralischen Probleme so manche
haben, nur einen simplen Fisch ins Jenseits zu befördern!
Da sieht man wie sich Erziehung von  alleinerziehenden Mammas, samt dem vegetarischen Biolehrer auswirkt und Menschen indoktriniert!

Taxidermist


----------



## gründler (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hi Dirk
> Verlass dich drauf,dass wird noch kommen, in Tierschützerdeutschland.
> Du siehst ja auch hier täglich,welche moralischen Probleme so manche
> haben, nur einen simplen Fisch ins Jenseits zu befördern!
> ...


 
Jürgen du meinst Stufe 3 der Eu Schlachtverordnung,sowie Haltung Erwerb Fangen Töten von Tieren...bla bla..Lebensmittel...Sauberkeit...Krankheiten...wie EBHS RHD Staphylokokkose etc.

Ja die wird kommen,und ich sehe schon die reaktionen die hier für neue themen sorgen werden.

Von ne Möhrchenfresser ganz zu schweigen,ja es kommen harte zeiten aber wir haben ja 2 *""Angler""*-Verbände die für uns kämpfen ^^ ^^

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> ... Der TE hat *keine Ahnung* -



schreibt Keine_Ahnung.

nun, zumindest hat er jetzt Ahnung von Keine_Ahnung.

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Hi Dirk
So nun noch mal offtopic!
Ich habe Anfang der Woche den Sachkundenachweis (§ 11) zum Halten
(Verkauf) von Süßwasserfischen gemacht.
Wobei selbstverständlich besonderen Wert auf die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes gemacht wurde und einen großen Teil der Prüfung 
einnahm.
Dort wird tatsächlich verlangt, mit einem erkrankten Zierfisch den Tierarzt aufzusuchen und falls dieses nicht erfolgverspechend sein sollte,
diesen zuerst mit Nelkenöl zu betäuben und anschließend fachgerecht zu töten!
Meiner Ansicht nach vollkommen unrealistisch, aber auch verständlich
wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Prüfung von einem Amtsveterinär abgesegnet wird, der ja auch an seine Zunft denken muss!
Die gesammte Prüfung ist meiner Ansicht nach nur dazu da, wiedermal
die Moralisten ruhig schlafen zu lassen und selbstverständlich auch unseren Beamten Lebensunterhalt und auch Lebensberechtigung zu geben!
Schon alleine der benötigte Ordner kostet ca.250 €.

Taxidermist


----------



## ak.checker (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

@Taxidermist

Kann ja nur aus nem Beamtenhirn stammen #q
wie du´s schön schreibst "sonst wäre manch einer der 
Sesselpupser schon lang arbeitslos":q:q:q

(250€ fürn schredder |bigeyes )


----------



## gründler (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Geld Geld Geld.

Gestern abend im tv bei einer talkshow,frage: was bringt die Zukunft was soll ich als Deutscher mit meinem Geld tun.

Antwort der Politiker.....Gäste=

Ausgeben ausgeben verschulden,und bloß nix anlegen.

Ist schon traurig was aus De.geworden ist,und solange alle weiter Ja und Amen sagen wird sich auch nix ändern.

Dauert nicht lange und wir brauchen noch nen Auf-Klo-geh-Schein der Umwelt zuliebe,und ganz wichtig nen Naturbetretungsschein für alle Einwohner,ohne diesen muste daheim bleiben,und kannst Natur im TV angucken.


Aber zurück zum Afrikanischen Waller.

lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



omnimc schrieb:


> hat der nicht sogar 2 herzen?


 


Werbung für die 2 Herzen (Doppelherz)? |supergri


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

vielleicht kann man mit den lungen, mach einen Raucher glücklich machen......


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dort wird tatsächlich verlangt, mit einem erkrankten Zierfisch den Tierarzt aufzusuchen und falls dieses nicht erfolgverspechend sein sollte,
> diesen zuerst mit Nelkenöl zu betäuben und anschließend fachgerecht zu töten!



Bei Guppys, Neons und anderen Kleinfischen aber bitte aufpassen, dass das Nelkenöl dem Tierchen nicht in die Augen kommt. Soll höllisch brennen. 

Nee im Ernst, das war doch´n Scherz, ne. |kopfkrat


----------



## Gemini (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Ralle
> ich weiß, wenn man dich vom Sessel hoch scheuchen will, ist Neozoen das Stichwort



Schau mal Ralle, der Holländer zieht und verkauft 2Mio von den kleinen Rackern im Jahr...

http://www.fleuren-nooijen.nl/en/11/African catfish fingerlings.html

Falls es noch interessiert, in den verarbeitenden Betrieben 
werden die Welse meines Wissens nach in Eiswasser betäubt 
und dann kommt – man kann es sich denken – schwuppdiwupp
 der Kopf ab.

Also einfach eine Wanne Eis neben den Teich stellen und 
anfangen zu angeln. Bis alle aus dem Teich raus sind kann 
man die Wanne auch prima zweckentfremden und 2 bis 10 Pils 
kaltstellen... #h


----------



## Micha85 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man mit den lungen, mach einen Raucher glücklich machen......



Interessant... Es sind also zumindest rudimentäre Ansätze von Humor vorhanden. 

weiter so... |supergri


----------



## ak.checker (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Hat der TE sich nun endlich den Rock ausgezogen und KLAR SCHIFF  mit den Afro Flüchtlingen im Homegewässer gemacht?

Naja, bis zum winter is ja noch etwas hine um das Messer zu wetzen :q:q:q


----------



## siloaffe (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Interessant... Es sind also zumindest *rudimentäre* Ansätze von Humor vorhanden.
> 
> weiter so... |supergri




Sorry aber Quakt ihr am Wasser eigentlich auch so ne geschwollene Suppe von euch!!!|bigeyes 

Mir kommt dat hier bald vor wie en "Ich kenn dat beschixxenste Wort" oder "Wer kann das aussprechen" Spiel. #c

Also eins steht fest. Wenn mich am Wasser einer so ansülzt der krigt von mir nur ein "Nix verstehn".........:m 

Auch wenn ich Deutscher bin, dat hilft bei der BAG auch ab und zu...:vik: 

LG Markus|rolleyes


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Beiträge! Leider ist das Niveau deises Forums nicht das was ich erwartet habe. In anderen Foren wären User mit über 1000 Einträgen und Moderatoren immer eine gewisse Konstante in Sachen Ratgeber. Allerdings ist hier das meiste eher Quantität anstatt Qualität! Und man bekommt mit aussagelosen einzeilern sicherlich in 2 Tagen eine Beitragsquote von 1000 Einträgen. Leider erachtet der hiesige Moderator als Bereicherung und bläßt lieber in das selbe Horn als auf den Qualitativen Inhalt der Blogs zu achten. Schade das ein eigentlich bekanntes Forum eher einer Ramschbörse gleicht.


 
du hast hier einige sehr lehrreiche Beiträge zu diesem Thema erhalten! 
in der FiHi http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=69494&highlight=zwergwels hat seit heute um 09.52Uhr noch niemand auf dein Thema geantwortet... 
warum wohl.. 
da würde ich mir an deiner Stelle echt sorgen machen


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Schon mal was von copy und paste gehört. Nach den vielen hilfreichen tipps brauche ich doch kein neues board. aber schön das jemand mich kopiert 

Durch Plagiate sollen sogar schon Minister gestürtzt sein ;-)



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> du hast hier einige sehr lehrreiche Beiträge zu diesem Thema erhalten!
> in der FiHi http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=69494&highlight=zwergwels hat seit heute um 09.52Uhr noch niemand auf dein Thema geantwortet...
> warum wohl..
> da würde ich mir an deiner Stelle echt sorgen machen


----------



## Micha85 (19. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Sorry aber Quakt ihr am Wasser eigentlich auch so ne geschwollene Suppe von euch!!!|bigeyes
> 
> Mir kommt dat hier bald vor wie en "Ich kenn dat beschixxenste Wort" oder "Wer kann das aussprechen" Spiel. #c
> 
> ...



Solche Wörter bau ich nur in dumme Sprüche ein damit sie noch dümmer wirken. 

Wenn man weiß das rüdimentär soviel bedeutet wie: "Zwar vorhanden aber dem Inhaber unbekannt." (lt. Wiktionary:  im Laufe der Evolution verkümmert) kommt der Gag richtig gut durch.

Auch schön zu verwenden wenn man jemandem "rudimentäre Intelligenz" bescheinigt.

Kurz: Ich mag das Wort.|supergri


----------



## Anglero (20. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hi Dirk
> Verlass dich drauf,dass wird noch kommen, in Tierschützerdeutschland.
> Du siehst ja auch hier täglich,welche moralischen Probleme so manche
> haben, nur einen simplen Fisch ins Jenseits zu befördern!
> ...


 
Zum essen, zum ausstopfen? Schau nicht so lange in den Spiegel. So ein dogmenfreier Biounterricht hat noch keinem geschadet, da hast Du bestimmt etwas wichtiges verpasst. Auch Deine familiären Verhältnisse interessieren hier doch keinen. Fahr mal einen Gang zurück.


----------



## Hardyfan (20. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Hallo,

würde ein Verweis auf die rechtliche Situation im Hinblick auf die Törung der Tiere dem von Dir erstrebten Qualitätsniveau des Forums Genüge tun?

Ja? Ausgezeichnet.

Gesetzliche Vorschrift ist die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung, dort die Vorschrift des §§ 13 Abs. 5 und 6 sowie die Anlage 3 (zu § 13 Abs. 6).
Nach der Anlage ist der Kopfschlag eine der anerkannten Betäubungsmethoden vor dem Blutenzug, vulgo "abstechen".

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/index.html

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/__13.html

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/anlage_3_28.html

Geh so wie vorgeschrieben vor und Du schickst die Welse ebenso rechtlich wie ethisch korrekt in die ewigen Fischgründe.

Die anatomischen Feinheiten des Ausnehmens bzw. Zerlegens kan ich Dir leider nicht nahebringen, dazu fehlt mir die Ahnung.
Pass nur auf, dass die neben mehreren Herzen und allerlei Gehirnen nicht auch noch 2 Arschlöcher haben.

Übrigens:

Gehört zu Niveau nicht auch so etwas wie Korrektheit?



Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor 3 Monaten an einem Forellensee *3* afrikanische Zwergwelse für meinen privaten Teich.....


 


Andrehinzmann@web schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir in den Teich anfang Mai* 4* Welse reingesetzt...


----------



## Andrehinzmann@web (20. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

du musst aus der zahl die quadratwurzel ziehen und durch die Quersumme der anwesender user teilen. Das wäre der Preis gewesen. Aber du sagtest ja, dass du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Hardyfan (20. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Indes kann ich 3 von 4 unterscheiden.
Das können die 6-jährigen Dorfjungs bei Dir auch.


----------



## Wunstorfer (20. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Was für eine geile Selbsthilfegruppe hier 
Ich wollte auch noch was loswerden und damit die Diskussion neu beleben. Kakerlaken können ohne Kopf weiterleben, bis sie verhungern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Indes kann ich 3 von 4 unterscheiden.
> Das können die 6-jährigen Dorfjungs bei Dir auch.




Neenee, Dieter.

3 gekauft, einen durchgeschnitten (die leben ja weiter) und somit 4 eingesetzt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> ... Kakerlaken können ohne Kopf weiterleben, bis sie verhungern.


Die haben auch kein Gehirn. (Ja, _Steilvorlage_...)

Werd mal versuchen, mich bei wirklichen Experten für die Afrowelse schlau zu machen.
Da ich die zuvor genannten Aussagen von den Betreibern bekam, will ich wissen, wie das nun wirklich ist.
Halte es für möglich, dass es auch Wirbeltiere gibt, bei denen "Kopp ab und feddich" nicht richtig greift. (Solange man Tod als Hirntod definiert)
Und es soll tatsächlich vorkommen, dass so was auch bei "deutschen Schlachtverordnungen & andere Gesetzestexten" passieren kann.


----------



## omnimc (21. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Was für eine geile Selbsthilfegruppe hier
> Ich wollte auch noch was loswerden und damit die Diskussion neu beleben. Kakerlaken können ohne Kopf weiterleben, bis sie verhungern.


 

du machst mir angst! woher weißt du das?

mal zum thema in der bild stand gestern daß die afros hier in extremen stückzahlen gezüchtet werden sollen.
bei glaub 28 wassertemperatur.
wer kam auf die idee hier grundeln zu züchten????:q


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

ob sie schon tot sind???


----------



## Micha85 (25. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

vielleicht erfroren... |supergri


----------



## Jose (25. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

ertrunken!


----------



## siloaffe (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

aber nur halb


----------



## omnimc (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



siloaffe schrieb:


> aber nur halb


 

|kopfkratder kopf oder der rumpf?:q


----------



## siloaffe (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



omnimc schrieb:


> |kopfkratder kopf oder der rumpf?:q




Links|licht


----------



## omnimc (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

|bigeyes
das wäre ja nur ein schlaganfall
dann kann man die ja in rhea schicken:q
und da totpflegen!


----------



## siloaffe (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Da müste man mal in Bernkastel anrufen ob die en Rehaplätzchen in nem Schwimmbecken haben|kopfkrat


----------



## omnimc (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

klar sogar beheizt!!!!
fehlt nur noch die krankenversicherrung für afro welse.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

Nun mal ernsthaft:
Wie kann man als verantwortungsbewusster Angler irgendwelche, und damit meine ich nicht nur Afro-Zwergwelse - irgendwelche fremde Fischarten in unsere Gewässer setzen ?
Es geht dabei gar nicht darum, ob dies eine Straftat oder nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder möglicherweise "gar nix" ist, sondern es geht darum, dass dies wider die Natur ist. 
Angeln ist aber ( sollte aber ) untrennbar mit Natur und Artenschutz verbunden sein !


----------



## M4rius93 (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*

|good:|good:|good:|good:

sagt alles, Super!!!


----------



## omnimc (26. August 2011)

*AW: afrikanischer Zwergwels*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Nun mal ernsthaft:
> Wie kann man als verantwortungsbewusster Angler irgendwelche, und damit meine ich nicht nur Afro-Zwergwelse - irgendwelche fremde Fischarten in unsere Gewässer setzen ?
> Es geht dabei gar nicht darum, ob dies eine Straftat oder nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder möglicherweise "gar nix" ist, sondern es geht darum, dass dies wider die Natur ist.
> Angeln ist aber ( sollte aber ) untrennbar mit Natur und Artenschutz verbunden sein !


 

es geht einfach um den kick! diese welse werden gerne in forellenanlagen (wo der te sie ja auch her hat)eingesetzt. wenn das wasser zu warm wird und die forellen nicht mehr gut beissen.sobald die wassertemperatur runter geht, stirbt es sich für so ein wels eh von allein.


----------

